# a big peace of curly maple



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i scored this big peace of red curly maple off a friend of my dad which he had for at least 10 years, i was thinking about using it for a guitar maybe a bookmatch top but the curl just seems too big what do you think


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah way too much flame ....

send it to box 117.......:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

pat what would you build out of it, furnature?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hmm dye it red... attach some metal bits and wire.... art .. yeah that's it ...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Build a body out of it, maybe just wings and make a neck through. It would look stunning done in oil or some bright tint.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

how this is that slab? if they are thick enough you could get some really nice looking necks out of that slab


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

yes its 27" x almost 15" and 1 5/8 " thick, i was leaning towards building necks as well i dont think you would really notice the curl so much on something small as a neck


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

copperhead said:


> yes its 27" x almost 15" and 1 5/8 " thick, i was leaning towards building necks as well i dont think you would really notice the curl so much on something small as a neck


I am going to have to make my mailbox bigger ...... ok ... ready


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Yup,

That's totally useless for anything. But because I'm such a nice guy I will give you 10 bucks plus postage and relieve you of the burden of decision over that piece of firewood.

I am so selfless.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I cant see the pics


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Too big for a bookmatch... why not do a one piece body?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

to make a book match i would rip it to about 8" i don't mind cutting it ,i was thinking that you don't see hardly any guitars with that much curl in it ,more l consistent smaller figure. anyone got any pics of a guitar built from similar curly maple id love to see em


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

heck, could even leave it alone and stare at it for a few years lol


----------

